# Who's gonna be first?



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

When is someone gonna get out for some first ice? I just walked to the bar, and it is COLD! I can't wait to get out on that ice.... This is killing me, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vinegar strokin (Nov 24, 2010)

just left my ex's. stone cold.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Why were you on here when we were drinking some barely pops at the bar? Come on Rico.

Redneckman


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I will give you an ice report:


I was out around the lake Hudson Area yesterday. All small ponds and lake where covered with what looked to be more then skim ice. Lake Hudson it self was about a 1/3 of the way cover with skim ice when I saw it in the early morning. The back water bay was totally looked up and was maybe 1/4inch thick on avg.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I will be heading out either tom. afternoon or tues morn. Walked on some today after duck hunting, just about enough, I will try to post a few pics. Gotta be somone up noprht of here getting out, I know kalamazoo isnt the first ice every year but seems like I'm about the first every year.


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Seen a few ponds with some ice, about inch thick...couple small lakes in kzoo will be safe soon, got one in mind that always freezes early. 20's at night all week, I'm ready for some ice!


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got back from the U.P. today. I was near Rexton. Was able to get out on a small lake, had a little over two inces of ice about 200 yards off shore. Unfortunately the wind was blowing really hard.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

rico1391 said:


> When is someone gonna get out for some first ice? I just walked to the bar, and it is COLD! I can't wait to get out on that ice.... This is killing me, lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think the answer to that question is directly proportional to how much you drink tonight!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Look at this crazy fool I saw today!


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

there is ice in the UP, I'm in the Keweenaw area the inland lakes are good to go. unfortunately i get to study for finals this whole week.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

HL has a 1/2" and it's been cold since I checked last weekend. 

The lake my cottage is on near Rose City generally has ice a good week before anyone else. The dynamic of how the wind hits that lake makes it colder than area lakes.


----------



## nock them down (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got a call, lake mitchell has 2-3in on the entire lake and will be good to go this weekend time to change my line :yikes: cadililic had skim ice only for those willing to travel,


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

good news be safe and post pics of what you guys get cant wait to get out on the ice sometime this week.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

rico1391 said:


> Look at this crazy fool I saw today!


I didnt think you guys actually tried! 2 inches.....not for my 250 pounds, and I know that crazy kid in that picture isnt too small either. 3 of black ice then ill think about it.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

checked 2 small ponds i always get on for first ice today and they all had 1.5-2 inches. Gettin ready to go for the weekend!!


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Banditto said:


> HL has a 1/2" and it's been cold since I checked last weekend.
> 
> The lake my cottage is on near Rose City generally has ice a good week before anyone else. The dynamic of how the wind hits that lake makes it colder than area lakes.


HL stands for Higgins Lake right??:lol:
I guess I'm only dreaming.
I know you meant houghton, I just can't wait!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

If the wind would quit we would all have a chance with these temps..


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I will be hitting it tom. afternoon, be nice to get some fresh gills in my stomach.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

10 day forecast for Cass City(thumb)
Today-24
Weds-25
Thurs-27
Fri-35
Sat-34
Sun-30
Mon-18
Tues-23
Weds-26
Thurs-28

Exam will be over..beside friday Sat should make for some good ice..can not wait!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> I will be hitting it tom. afternoon, be nice to get some fresh gills in my stomach.


Dont forget the life jacket Chris. :lol: I did my rounds today and have a very encouraging report, I'll call in the 'monin. Or whenever I wake up.


----------

